# Rash on paws, lower legs



## Robert Jamison (Sep 27, 2018)

We're at a loss as to why our 5 month puppy has developed this dry, red and itchy rash on all four paws. It's also going up her legs a bit too. Given that it's on all four legs / paws, perhaps it's environmental? Grass allergy? Our next step would be food elimination to see if that's the cause.

Anyone seen something like this on their vizsla?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It almost looks like it from nettle. But I'm sure you would know if you had nettle in your yard.
A lot of allergies show in the ears, or feet. So you might be on to the cause.
Has your vet look at him?


----------

